# starting prob 94 GXE



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

no spark or fuel pump found out if the check Eng light is not on it want start when it comes on it will start 

if you turn the key on and the light is not on it takes 5 to 40 sec or so then the light will come on then it will start right up the only thing i can think of is the ecm (eccm) please help


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

is the security light lighting up?


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> is the security light lighting up?


the security light goes out as soon as you turn the key


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Really stupid question:
Have you checked all of your fuses?


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> Really stupid question:
> Have you checked all of your fuses?


yea all fuses are good and checked all relays i thinh lolol


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

fusible links?

start looking at the battery for corosion to the cables.
clean, reinstall, tighten, seal.


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> fusible links?
> 
> start looking at the battery for corosion to the cables.
> clean, reinstall, tighten, seal.



the car turns over fine ever thing is working fine the prob is no spark or fuel pump untill the check eng light comes on then it will start and run


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd start looking at connectors then.
Do you have a VG or VE motor?


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> I'd start looking at connectors then.
> Do you have a VG or VE motor?



VG30 is there a relay for the ecm


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

yes, there's relay for the ECM power circuit


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> yes, there's relay for the ECM power circuit


found the problem the other day and that was it the relay for the ECM thanks for the help anyway


----------

